# Western Washington snow?



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

I could be moving to Washington soon. Just east of Seattle/Redmond but I want to be somewhere it snows and somewhat close to Redmond. Anybody have any ideas of where i should look? I love snow sports and plowing A lot and I know right in the Seattle area they get a lot of rain and temperatures in the 40's. Any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

I used to live in Seattle (Kent-Covington area) in the mid 90's when I worked for Kenworth.

Typically the city and surrounding areas might get 1 or 2 snow events during the winter seasons, but it does indeed fall mostly as rain...A LOT OF RAIN.

Topography outside the city really limits Eastward devellopment (mountains), and the rain changes to snow as you go up in elevation. Snowsports are not far from the city as you drive the Interstates eastward (30-45 minutes) and they get a lot of snow in the mountains.

When it snows in the Seattle area, traffic is a real PITA. They have very few snowplows or sanding / salting equipment. Last snow I experienced there, we got about 4 inches of heavy wet stuff and the only road that got plowed in my neighborhood was the main boulevard. Everywhere else was just left to melt, that took about 4 days.

If you wanna live far enough outside Redmond to experience regular snowfall, best bets would be:

Carnation, about 30 minutes due east. probability of regular snow 1/10
Fall City, about 45 minutes southeast, probability of regular snow 2/10
Duvall, about 40 minutes northeast, probability of regular snow 2/10
Snoqualmie & North Bend, about 60 minutes southeast, probability of regular snow 3/10


----------

